
Show HN: Dronecheap – Compare Drone Prices and Features - timbowhite
https://dronecheap.net
======
ck2
What about low end quadcopters like the Syma models?

~~~
timbowhite
I'm working on adding more models (the Syma X5C-1 and X8C will be added soon).
Let me know if you have a particular one you'd like to see added.

